# 84 and counting,....



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

redjim said:


> I fish the waters of the IRL and the Banana RL. It's been a slow summer for me but thanks gosh for the little tarpon. This past weekend I released my 84th fish. All caught on a 7 weight fly rod. I caught all the tarpon on different types of black and purple flies except a few on white mullet patterns known to push water.


Cool! I noticed you don't bother with getting those little guys on the reel either. Hook a bonefish that size on that Nautilus and you'll get spooled.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

redjim said:


> I fish the waters of the IRL and the Banana RL. It's been a slow summer for me but thanks gosh for the little tarpon. This past weekend I released my 84th fish. All caught on a 7 weight fly rod. I caught all the tarpon on different types of black and purple flies except a few on white mullet patterns known to push water.



I bet every one was fun! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

What kind of boat?
Thats a unique deck.
Great fish


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2016)

redjim said:


> I fish the waters of the IRL and the Banana RL. It's been a slow summer for me but thanks gosh for the little tarpon. This past weekend I released my 84th fish. All caught on a 7 weight fly rod. I caught all the tarpon on different types of black and purple flies except a few on white mullet patterns known to push water.
> I hate you! No, I'm actually jealous! I too love those juveniles!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

That is a lot of tarpon for a couple of months. Night work?


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes Sir, all at night!


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

FJmaverick, it is called a Flatstalker, amazing little SUP. As long as there is no wind and you don't have to go far it is amazing especially for fly fishing.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Are you sure that isnt the hull of the USS Monitor that distinguished itself in the War of Northern Aggression? ; )


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome Redjim!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

View attachment 1577
View attachment 1577


Pole Position said:


> Are you sure that isnt the hull of the USS Monitor that distinguished itself in the War of Northern Aggression? ; )


Maybe! Lol.

But his rig has caught 83 more tarpon than me!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Megalops said:


> View attachment 1577
> View attachment 1577
> 
> Maybe! Lol.
> ...


Yep that's the Monator and he's caught 84 more than me
Well it could be the Merrimack


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

You guys are right it does look like the Monitor..

I got to tell you it paddles like the Monitor too if there is any wind. But's it a rock steady platform to cast from I will say that.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Jim, you are dah man!


----------

